# New Baby Roo 28 Krs



## ragses (Mar 15, 2006)

We just got our new 28KRS Toy hauler and we love it. The Outback kangaroo is the only way to go if you like to go camping or racing. Either way the kangaroo is very universal and thats what we were looking for. I can tell you that this Firefighter will be taking advantage of his time off this year and for years to come.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Another firefighter!!

Welcome to our group and join a rally to really take advantage of the time off!

What Dept and where do you live? , kids? Post a few pics of the toy hauler, most of us have not seen them yet.

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ragses!* action 
And congratulations on the new 'Roo! Way cool!









I have a question for you... I saw my first one in person a couple of weeks ago. High on the street side wall of the garage is some kind of vent or something. What is it? It appeared much to heavy duty and complex to just be a vent, but that is all I could guess.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

ragses,

Welcome to the site, congratulations on your new 28KRS Toy Hauler, and thank you for the dedicated service you provide. sunny I know you are deserving of all the time off you can get, and what better way to enjoy it than with an Outback. Post often, and let us see some pics.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

way to go ragses. Welcome aboard.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action *Welcome to Outbackers.com, ragses!!! *action action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Hello, welcome, and congrats!


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

Welcome to the Site. Congrats on your new OUTBACK.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

I have had a chance to see the Kangaroos and they are very nice.
Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer








Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## ragses (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks to all, I will post some pics real soon. I am a LT. on Otis Fire Dept on good old Cape Cod in MA. We have two great kids that just love being outside and riding there dirt bikes. So we thought this would be a great way to turn riding into family time also.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Very good, I am sure you'll have fun.
Rob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ragses,

Oh, no....another nor'easterner!









Welcome to the Forum!

Enjoy your new Roo!

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ragses to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28KRS
Don't forget to check out the rallies

Don action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the best site on the internet!!

Congrats on your new trailer. I'd sure like to see some real world picture of your new Outback...both loaded and unloaded.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*congrats on the new roo 28krs*









*enjoy *

darrel


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, ragses!* action
> And congratulations on the new 'Roo! Way cool!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new Roo!







And what is the vent thingie Doug mentioned?


----------



## ragses (Mar 15, 2006)

RVCarolina said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > action *Welcome to Outbackers, ragses!*Â action
> ...


Doug, you are correct It is a vent. It is the motorcycle area that you saw the vent in. They put those vents in like that to let any gas or muddy dirt smell out. It also has one down low on the otherside of the trailer which draws any smells out of the room. Air in Air out I guess.


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We just purchased our 28 KRS too. We love the layout and easy set up. We looked at severaly toy haulers, the Kargoroo is by far the best if you don't want to mess with a machine in your main living area. We can't wait for spring/summer, we live in Alaska, it's still winter.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Ragses,

Congrats on the new 28KRS... we have a lot of similarities! I am a Firefighter too and we also just bought a 28KRS... (bought in mid February)

Firefighter in Arlington Texas, 16 years in the service. I love the kargaroo for the same reason you mentioned... we arent parking our bikes in the living room of our RV ! Only our sons bedroom! hahaha... he doesnt mind though and it hasnt been a problem yet.

Keep up the camping and the riding.

Stay Safe.
Bryan


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Little late here, but .....







Welcome and Congrats


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

congrats on the new roo 28krs !!!!!!

And Welcome to Outbackers!

Lots of nice folks here.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

I just found this site today. This is exactly what I was looking for too. Congrats on the new Roo's guys and keep us updated on them. The wife really liked the 28KRS we looked at yesterday. I did too.

Anyone own a 23 KRS?


----------



## rmt15n (Apr 17, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> I just found this site today. This is exactly what I was looking for too. Congrats on the new Roo's guys and keep us updated on them. The wife really liked the 28KRS we looked at yesterday. I did too.
> 
> Anyone own a 23 KRS?
> [snapback]99822[/snapback]​


----------



## rmt15n (Apr 17, 2006)

I picked up my 23 KRS last week. Will use it this weekend for the 1st time. Looks like it will be the best of both worlds for those of us who want to haul bikes. I wanted more trailer than toyhauler, that's why I chose the 23 KRS. The amenities look to be outstanding.

Has anyone mounted a "shoe" to haul the dirtbikes? Thinking about mounting a removable one, looking for tips.

Mark


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats all on the new Roo's!

rmtn15n,

Good Luck on the maiden voyage! Let us know how it goes.

C-Mac


----------



## glfritz (Apr 8, 2006)

ragses said:


> We just got our new 28KRS Toy hauler and we love it. The Outback kangaroo is the only way to go if you like to go camping or racing. Either way the kangaroo is very universal and thats what we were looking for. I can tell you that this Firefighter will be taking advantage of his time off this year and for years to come.
> [snapback]91596[/snapback]​


What tv are you pullling the 28krs with?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

[/quote]
What tv are you pullling the 28krs with?
[snapback]104952[/snapback]​[/quote]
I have a 28KRS that I pull with a 2006 Ford F250 Diesel. It has no problem handling it...

Happy Camping
Bryan


----------

